# keyless chuck repair



## f350ca (Jul 3, 2014)

I was gifted this keyless chuck by a friend, it had been sitting a long time and was stiff, I tried washing it out with WD40 then giving it a generous flood of light oil. Helped a little but is getting stiffer as I use it.
Think it needs to come apart for a through cleaning and possible derusting.
Searched the net for instructions on disassembly, but found nothing. 
The ring at the top comes off,  had it off it to use wedges to change the JT shank for this R8
Its a Metabo Futuro 3-16 
3 to 16 mm or 1/8 to 5/8 capacity
Anyone know how to get it apart before I start pressing in the wrong spot,


Thanks
Greg


----------



## chips&more (Jul 3, 2014)

Try this:
http://www.jacobschuck.com/precision-chuck-repair.asp


----------



## Walsheng (Jul 3, 2014)

chips&more said:


> Try this:
> http://www.jacobschuck.com/precision-chuck-repair.asp



I don't need that information at the moment but will store it away for future use.
Thanks,

John


----------



## f350ca (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks,
Expected it to be pressed together like a keyed chuck.
Glad I asked before I buggered it up
Now to find the time to get at it.
Greg


----------



## EmilioG (May 29, 2015)

Theres a YouTube video for this type of chuck.


----------



## Bill C. (May 30, 2015)

Walsheng said:


> I don't need that information at the moment but will store it away for future use.
> Thanks,
> 
> John




I just checked that link, it is now broken due to redesign of their website.  Sorry


----------



## Rangemaster1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Just go to www.jacobschuck.com and look under their list of questions.  It all there.  However, I don't know if it will do you any good.  Your chuck may be totally dif.

Good luck

Ron


----------

